

Outsource Things You Don't Care About - jack7890
http://cdixon.org/2012/04/22/outsource-things-you-dont-care-about/

======
asanwal
His post is right in that he says you outsource things that don't give you a
competitive advantage. But this is not necessarily synonymous with things you
don't care about.

For example, our company has an email newsletter we sell for which we
evaluated multiple email service providers (ESPs) and ultimately agreed
Mailchimp was best. This newsletter is a major source of revenue for us so we
absolutely care about it, but we know that the value we bring is the
content/data in the newsletter and not the delivery and other intricacies ESPs
deal with.

Ensuring the team gets paid regularly and we're not running afoul of the IRS
and NYS withholding requirements is absolutely critical, but building payroll
processing capabilities internally is not something we're spending time on.

~~~
brandoncor
Using his language, I think he'd say you "don't care about" figuring out the
intricacies of e-mail deliverability. It seems like "don't care" was just a
poor choice of wording. A better metric would be just to ask what your core
competency is, which is the actual content of the newsletter, not the
technology involved with running a newsletter.

~~~
asanwal
Yup - I commented on Chris' post and he responded saying "I'm starting to
regret the title I used on this post (versus the more accurate first
sentence)."

------
aespinoza
So if you don't care about it, then why build it? I think that thing you don't
care about should not even be built.

I think the author talks more about things that are more like supporting
features, than core features.

But let's be honest, if you are in a startup, and you are doing supporting
features, then you are doing it wrong.

If you have stuff you feel is not a priority, then re-evaluate the value
proposition of those items.

This doesn't mean I am against outsourcing. I am actually for it, and I think
using outsourcing is great as long as you find a partner that fits in your
team. In my experience outsourcing works specially when testing out ideas,
before even building the team. Moving forward your outsourcing team can become
your actual team.

------
bizodo
The question is what should you care about?! The hardest part about building a
software, especially a start up, is not what to put into software, but what to
leave out. Pick your best thing and then stick w it (care the most about it).
This may force you to neglect other aspects but make sure the things you care
about are focused on and then outsource the other things you can (or put them
on back burner).

------
sp332
Maren Kate Donovan (maren here on HN) has a startup addressing exactly this,
but for individuals not just businesses. <http://zirtual.com/>

